# Noobie to Nikon EM



## three_eyed_otter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello to all,

I finally decided it's time to give the Nikon EM a run, but I really don't have a clue on where to start...I own a D40x and an N80.  I guess my main concern is the differences between the N80 and the Nikon EM.

Any thoughts, guidance, or suggestions would be great.  As of right now I have some Ilford Delta 100 & 400 to put in the Nikon EM.

have a good one
3Eo


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 31, 2009)

The EM is basically a point and shoot slr.... you cannot set the shutter speed manually.  As long as you set the film speed correctly you can't really do anything wrong.

For more "manual like" control you can manipulate the film speed to achieve the exposure you want.


----------



## bhop (Jul 31, 2009)

The good news is, if the aperture priority mode works as well as my FE, then you shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## three_eyed_otter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses...I'm a little hesitant to load the film & go shooting as I would hate to blow a whole 36 exposures. 

I have 3 different rolls of film--ISO 3200, ISO 400, ISO 100.  I was thinkin' I would load the 3200 to do some night shooting downtown, but the camera doesn't go past 1600 ISO.  Any suggestions?

have a good one
3Eo


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 31, 2009)

Shoot the 3200 @ 1600 and make sure whoever develops it (if it isn't you) can do push/pull processing and be sure to tell them you shot it 1600.

What kind of night shots are you wanting to get using 3200? Personally I've always stuck with Delta 100 for night shots. Tripod, shutter remote and loooong exposures make for some really interesting shots =)


----------



## three_eyed_otter (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought since there would be less light I could get quicker shutter speeds using the 3200?  I have the ISO 100, a nice slik tripod, but I don't have the remote cable release which is why I thought the "quicker" film would be better.

have a good one
3Eo


----------



## bhop (Jul 31, 2009)

If this first roll is a 'test' roll, then I wouldn't use your good film (in case the camera doesn't work properly).  I would go to the drug store/supermarket and buy some fuji superia (200 or 400) and shoot during the day.  Those are only 24 exposures too, so you'll be able to finish a roll fast to see the results sooner.  

If you want to shoot at night on a tripod, without a cable release, you can use the self-timer.


----------



## three_eyed_otter (Jul 31, 2009)

bhop said:


> If you want to shoot at night on a tripod, without a cable release, you can use the self-timer.




Thanks for the self-timer tidbit...I have shot film before w/my N80 but the Nikon EM just seems a different animal to me, especially since I have to manually focus.  As well, I am really interested to see what the camera can do being that it has the original kit lense etc.  So I guess I'll load up the ISO 100 and give it a go.

have a good one
3Eo


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 4, 2009)

three_eyed_otter said:


> Thanks for the responses...I'm a little hesitant to load the film & go shooting as I would hate to blow a whole 36 exposures.
> 
> I have 3 different rolls of film--ISO 3200, ISO 400, ISO 100.  I was thinkin' I would load the 3200 to do some night shooting downtown, but the camera doesn't go past 1600 ISO.  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



To shoot at 3200iso you could use the manual shutter speed, m90 mode. Meter beforehand at with it set to 1600iso to determine the aperture need to achieve a shutter speed of 45, then switch to m90 and shoot.

3200iso film is expensive, I'd put a roll or two of cheap drugstore film through it first to get the hang of it.


----------

